# Show us your Lever action Rifles



## Bam Bam

I love them Lever actions! Here's some pics of mine #1 Marlin 1894 44 mag #2 Marlin M3087S Longhorn Commeriative 30-30 win #3 Marlin 1870 M336 35 rem! It don't matter what brand/company(Marlin,Winchester,Henry,Rossi,Savage,Browning,Ruger,or Mosseberg,etc,etc,etc) Let us see them!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Model 1885 Browning High Wall.


----------



## DeoVindice

That is a nice Highwall. Beautiful! 

Here's my Browning Model 81 BLR 7mag. Mint condition. Topped with a Redfield Revolution 3x9x50.


----------



## pacecars

Shiloh Sharps 1874 Saddle Rifle, 26 inch standard weight octagon barrel in .45-70


----------



## Nicodemus

pacecars said:


> Shiloh Sharps 1874 Saddle Rifle, 26 inch standard weight octagon barrel in .45-70





Pace, the more I see that rifle, the more I want its twin.


----------



## chuckdog

This is my only lever action now.

It's a 1912 vintage Winchester 1894 .32 Win Special.

Near twice my age it's still much more sound than I am!


----------



## MCBUCK

1978 Marlin 336c 30WCF


----------



## Jay Bee

That Hi Wall looks good, just sold a Low wall in 22 hornet. Sharps looks good, but then all the lever guns are easy on the eyes.


----------



## Arrow3

Just a regular ole Marlin 336 in 30-30 ....I love popping them with this gun!


----------



## dwhee87

Ted Williams/Sears & Roebuck Model 100, circa 1970. Kicks like a rented mule.


----------



## MCBUCK

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Marlin 336 pre safety think its an 80's model duracoat on the metal camo dipped. Bushnell elite 3200 matched dipped scope. Dz scope mounts para cord sling love this gun.



Marlin started with the cross bolt safeties in 1983.  

BTW...nice Marlin too!


----------



## ASH556

Grandpa's '94 in 30-30 Win.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Marlin 336 .30-30. It's bad news on deer. I hunt out of a chair blind some and this is the perfect gun for that. Killed this doe at 10 yds with it a few years ago. Also used this gun to kill my first deer.


----------



## rosewood

Bam Bam, maybe you should start a thread "show us your avatar".


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Bam Bam, maybe you should start a thread "show us your avatar".



I've thought this for some time, now.


----------



## BuckHunter31

'67 Winchester '94 30/30


----------



## Nicodemus

It might be purty, but it`s a working rifle.


----------



## BuckHunter31

Good looking rifle! You know it's a work horse when it's seen multiple optics


----------



## hobbs27

Here is my only lever gun. Marlin 94 in 25-20.


----------



## Oldstick

Browning 92 (44 Mag) and Win 94 XTR (7-30 Waters)


----------



## H2O MAN

rosewood said:


> Bam Bam, maybe you should start a thread "show us your avatar".


----------



## biggdogg

Early 70's Marlin 336 .30-30.


----------



## lagrangedave

I don't care what detractors say about these guns. There's just something primitive that goes off in my head when I raise one to my shoulder that feels right.


----------



## Nicodemus

lagrangedave said:


> I don't care what detractors say about these guns. There's just something primitive that goes off in my head when I raise one to my shoulder that feels right.





I know what you mean. They have soul and character.


----------



## Oldstick

Nicodemus said:


> I know what you mean. They have soul and character.



So true.  Plus historical roots back to the 19th century.


----------



## H2O MAN

One of my lever action rifles


----------



## Bam Bam

Keep'em coming! I like them all! Here's some pics of some I'd like to have!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dang y'all have some nice lever guns. Bam bam has some kind of nice collection there


----------



## Gadestroyer74

MCBUCK said:


> Marlin started with the cross bolt safeties in 1983.
> 
> BTW...nice Marlin too!


thank you sir I need to look up what year it is never have


----------



## H2O MAN

Winchester 94 Trapper .357 Mag carbine


----------



## Bam Bam

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dang y'all have some nice lever guns. Bam bam has some kind of nice collection there



I just have 3 Lever Guns in my Collection Right now All Marlin's, The pics I just recently posted is me Fantizing and Dreaming! I Love them Lever actions! I Love Guns Period!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*My first and last gun I ever got.*

Not to say I won't buy another gun.  

But the first gun I ever had was given to me by my Dad, a model 49 Ithaca single shot lever action rifle.  Back in 1969 when I was 12 years old.  Was my Birthday, Christmas, and chore money all rolled up together.

Last November he gave me this Henry 30-30,  he passed less than a month later.  Can't wait to shot my first deer with it.  Or better yet for my Grandson to get his with it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Love that Henry ! Nice guns too. There is just something about a lever gun to me that just breeds history of the cowboy error


----------



## Desert Rat

It's so new to us that I ain't had a chance to take a picture of it.
The short version is my wife was supposed to inherit her daddy's guns. Well, her half-brother took most of the guns after the old man died and sold them for nose candy and beer. Luckily at the time, my wife had the Remington 552 and her nephew had the 20 and 12 gage shotguns. His prized 1957 Winchester 94 and a couple of other .22 riles and a .32 revolver are long gone, along with some other unknown rifles. The '94 was the only one she actually wanted. Today we picked up '56 94 30-30 for a more than fair price. She knows it's not her daddy's gun, but it's in memory of her dad. (At $10 a head for ground hogs from the farm owner my father-in-law worked for, I made $200 in one day with that '57.)


----------



## Gadestroyer74

^^ very nice story. That's what I did with my 30-30 it's not the exact gun my dad got me. It's more the meaning of the history the gun left upon me when I did own it. R.i.p dad


----------



## Desert Rat

Gadestroyer74 said:


> ^^ very nice story. That's what I did with my 30-30 it's not the exact gun my dad got me. It's more the meaning of the history the gun left upon me when I did own it. R.i.p dad



She's really looking forward to taking it to West Point Range Saturday, along with the Speedmaster.


----------



## redlevel

My first ever lever action, from 1961.  A Marlin Golden 39A.





My latest lever action, from a couple of months back.  A Rossi M92 in .45 Colt.




There are a few between these two.  I have been a big lever fan since that first Marlin more than 50years ago.


----------



## rosewood

Nicodemus, that ain't no lever gun, that's a falling block.  Stop teasing us like that.  

Looks like it made several deer "fall like a block" also.


----------



## MCBUCK

H2O MAN said:


> One of my lever action rifles




sweet little scout/guide set up you got there! 



H2O MAN said:


> Winchester 94 Trapper .357 Mag carbine



do you have any idea how long I have been looking for one of those? is that the 16" bbl or the 20" ?


----------



## H2O MAN

MCBUCK said:


> sweet little scout/guide set up you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any idea how long I have been looking for one of those? is that the 16" bbl or the 20" ?



Thank you.

The Winchester is the 16" carbine with sling ring, I've paired it up with a 6" Blued .357 Ruger GP100


----------



## Canuck5

Model '94 in 32 Winchester Special.  It was my FIL's and built in the 1943-1948 time period.  2 small scratches on the stock.   I love this gun, but I just don't want to put another scratch on it!  LOL


----------



## hunter rich

If i remember i will take some pics for here later...But i have a Winchester 1873 in 38/40   Some call it the gun that won the west and they made a movie about it starring Jimmie Stewart...


----------



## siberian1

Great pics


----------



## frankwright

Not mine, but I have always wanted one of these.

I grew up on cowboy shows on TV and movies and I guess that got me wanting one.


----------



## weagle

My Marlin 30TK was originally chambered in 30-30, but I had it rebored to .375 winchester.  I'm a big fan of the .375.  It hits hard like the .35 rem, but the recoil is milder.


----------



## Bam Bam

frankwright said:


> Not mine, but I have always wanted one of these.
> 
> I grew up on cowboy shows on TV and movies and I guess that got me wanting one.



You like that one, I like these two from the Cowboy shows and movies! #1 John Wayne and Chuck Connors(The Rifleman) #2 Steve McQueen(Wanted dead or alive)


----------



## pnome

Big boom:




(Marlin .45-70)

Little Boom:




Winchester 94 .30-30


----------



## rosewood

Bam Bam said:


> You like that one, I like these two from the Cowboy shows and movies! #1 John Wayne and Chuck Connors(The Rifleman) #2 Steve McQueen(Wanted dead or alive)



Hey, you are missing the set-screw that Connors had on his trigger guard.


----------



## Bam Bam

rosewood said:


> Hey, you are missing the set-screw that Connors had on his trigger guard.



I hear ya on the set screw! The pic I posted of the 92 is suppose to be the Dukes and similar to the one the Rifleman used without the screw!!! The Rossi Ranch hand is similar to the mares leg that Steve Mcqueen used!!


----------



## sleepr71

I'm down to just one Marlin 1894 44 mag now. It's a blued,pre-safety Marlin that belonged to my GF's father. She gave it to me for X-Mas... I had a stainless 1894 that I was going to send to Grizzly Customs for bead blasting,a bigger lever,and trigger job...but the trading bug bit me & it's gone now...already regretting it. IF any of you run across an 1894 in 22Mag,or early Winchester for sale..and don't want it,PLEASE let me know..I've wanted a 22 mag. lever gun for a long,long, time..Sleepr71


----------



## MCBUCK

you needa marry at girl. quik like too.


----------



## Oldstick

MCBUCK said:


> you needa marry at girl. quik like too.



+1 on that.


----------



## chuckdog

Why go and mess with something that's working so well?

Putting a ring on can sometimes really change things.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Bam Bam

The Old Saying is "Why buy the Cow if your getting the Milk for Free" LOL!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK

Point.  


Methinks the thread has been derailed though.


----------



## chuckdog

I understand the popularity that Marlin has enjoyed with their side ejection and easy to mount optics, but a trim lightweight Winchester 94 has always held the 30-30 crown for me.

The 1886 and 1892 are the jewels of the lever rifle/carbines for me.


----------



## sleepr71

I could really derail the thread with a couple of pics..but BamBam's avatar is enough Anyhow,agree w/ chuckdog..the Marlins' win out for ease of mounting optics,but early Winchesters' feel/handle better..IMO.


----------



## rosewood

sleepr71 said:


> Anyhow,agree w/ chuckdog..the Marlins' win out for ease of mounting optics,but early Winchesters' feel/handle better..IMO.



^this^


----------



## H2O MAN

chuckdog said:


> Why go and mess with something that's working so well?
> 
> Putting a ring on can sometimes really change things.
> 
> Caveat Emptor!



Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Bam Bam

Come on Now! I know there's some more Lever Guns out there! Show them Off!! Where's them Savages and Rugers? Where's them Puma or Rossi 454's? Show'em All!!!!


----------



## Bam Bam

Alright here's some more pics of some I'd be proud to own! #1 Stainless 357 Family,Marlin 35 rem, Marlin 1894 357 mag, 38 revolver and a 357 revolver. #2 Stainless 44 Family,Marlin 444, Marlin 1894 44 mag, 44spl revolver and a 44 mag revolver. #3 Three 44 mags Lever guns,Ruger,Marlin and Rossi. #4 Stainless Rossi 92 454 casull!!!


----------



## weagle

Savage 99 Brush gun .358 win:







Savage 99 Brush Gun .375 win:






Savage 99 F .284 win:


----------



## SC Hunter

Man I want a 44 mag ruger and a savage 99! BAD!


----------



## ted_BSR

BOOM! .450 Marlin.


----------



## pacecars




----------



## kmckinnie

Nothen fancy! Its what my grandson uses!






Ol marlin 30-30ty


----------



## AccurateEnuf

Man this thread is really making me want to get a lever action...any of you aficionados have any recommendations for a lever gun that can be had for a reasonable price that is also reasonably good quality? Lets cap the price at $600.


----------



## Bam Bam

You probably could get a good used pre rem. Marlin 336 or 1894 ranging from $250 to $450! New Marlin around $350 to $500! Rossi close to the same as new Marlin maybe a little cheaper! Get online or go to gun stores to check prices,pawn shops,etc! Check out the Swap&Sale on here!!!


----------



## tom ga hunter

39a carbine,  336 LTR, 336TS,




Winchester 1894, Marlin 1894





Marlin 336sc  in custom stock


----------



## pacecars

Nicodemus said:


> Pace, the more I see that rifle, the more I want its twin.



T is about perfect for hunting. I will hopefully order another one like it except go with a 1/2 octagon barrel and in .40-90 Bottle Neck and maybe another one in .50-70 for giggles.


----------



## pacecars

I don't have a pic but one of my favorites as a Browning Model 71 .348 Winchester and a Sako Fin wolf .243 Winchester. I should have kept those


----------



## piratebob64

*Here is one of mine LOL*

Here is a custom 1 off 10/22 lever action I made. It now wears a diffrent stock and is in Mo inolder brothers hands. 
custom chrome molly 16" .920 octagon barrel, rear lyman sight and brass blade front sight. Custom lever style mag release.

I also have Ruger #3 in 22 hornet(for sale) and in the middle of building a custom stevens 1915 favorite that has been rebarreled in 3/4" heavy octagon barrel and rechambered in 17 mach2, Have burled maple stock and full length forearm I am working on fitting and shaping for it. Will post pictures of these two later.

 I forgot to add the Rossi 410 levergun, Great gun!


----------



## tom ga hunter

Mid'70's 336a.  24" barrel as accurate a 30-30 as you will ever see


----------



## FlyBoy

My avatar pic is my BLR Lightweight in .358 Win. Only in average condition and has seen several hunting trips rain or shine.


----------



## Bam Bam

I figured I post these pics for the ones on here that are John Wayne Fans!!!!!


----------



## winchester1970

May be a bit late to the party but here is my small lever gun collection. 

From left to right:
Browning BLR in 308
Marlin 1894CB in 357 mag w/octagon barrel
Marlin 336CB in 30/30 w/ octagon barrel
Marlin 1894M in 22 mag
Marlin 39A in 22 LR
Marlin 1894S in 44 mag
Marlin 336SS in 30/30
Marlin 1895GS in 45/70
Marlin 444S in 444 Marlin
Marlin 336CS in 30/30
Marlin 336 in 35 rem


----------



## Bam Bam

Nice collection of Lever guns you got there Winchester1970!


----------



## Tider79

Here's my Winchester 94 Trapper in 30/30.


----------



## pnome

winchester1970 said:


> May be a bit late to the party but here is my small lever gun collection.
> 
> From left to right:
> Browning BLR in 308
> Marlin 1894CB in 357 mag w/octagon barrel
> Marlin 336CB in 30/30 w/ octagon barrel
> Marlin 1894M in 22 mag
> Marlin 39A in 22 LR
> Marlin 1894S in 44 mag
> Marlin 336SS in 30/30
> Marlin 1895GS in 45/70
> Marlin 444S in 444 Marlin
> Marlin 336CS in 30/30
> Marlin 336 in 35 rem



Nice collection!  You should change your forum handle to "marlin1970"


----------



## winchester1970

Thank you!


----------



## winchester1970

I would but my favorite rifle is actually the Winchester model 70. Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## hayseed_theology

I'm late to the party.  Here's my Marlin 30 AW and my grandpa's Winchester 94.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Marlin mod 57M 22mag Levermatic with a Redfield 2x-7x scope. Oldie but goodie, she's a sweet shooter!


----------



## sloppyboy

94 30-30.  Got this as a gift when I was 12.  Added the extras last year.


----------



## Tyb1982

Nice


----------



## Marlin_444

My 444zzz - 

First: Shorty, 

Second: Ole 70 with my last 8 point off the Northport Property with the 500 BFR that I traded to "The Terminator" the last time I saw him before he passed; 

Third:  The 20" cutdown 444XLR is the Son in law's gun but he let's me fondle it now and again and 

Fourth: "Black Betty" She got around with the 444 BFR KICKY POOH!!!

Fifth: The 8:30 AM Double that Me and Shorty got at "the club" one sunday morning at Yellow Creek Hunt Club around the foothills of The Bankhead National Forest on Lucky #7...

***

***


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Sighted in the Henry Rifle I got from Dad last weekend.  

I could quickly see that the Henry 30-30 is in a different league than my Marlin 30-30.  The Henry is an all around much better gun in every way.


----------



## SC Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> My 444zzz -
> 
> First: Shorty,
> 
> Second: Ole 70 with my last 8 point off the Northport Property with the 500 BFR that I traded to "The Terminator" the last time I saw him before he passed;
> 
> Third:  The 20" cutdown 444XLR is the Son in law's gun but he let's me fondle it now and again and
> 
> Fourth: "Black Betty" She got around with the 444 BFR KICKY POOH!!!
> 
> Fifth: The 8:30 AM Double that Me and Shorty got at "the club" one sunday morning at Yellow Creek Hunt Club around the foothills of The Bankhead National Forest on Lucky #7...
> 
> ***
> 
> ***



Marlin 444 tell me more about Shorty. I like the looks of things there.


----------



## MCBUCK

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Sighted in the Henry Rifle I got from Dad last weekend.
> 
> I could quickly see that the Henry 30-30 is in a different league than my Marlin 30-30.  The Henry is an all around much better gun in every way.




blasphemy.  you are banished to the outer rim.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

MCBUCK said:


> blasphemy.  you are banished to the outer rim.





Some times the truth hurts.


----------



## MCBUCK

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Some times the truth hurts.



Well, I guess you do have a point.....Henry is definitely in a different league than Marlin......Henry would be in the County Rec League while Marlin would be in the NFC South. With that bring said, newer Marlins  have had issues and need some management improvement.  Still...a any Marlin made prior to 05 trumps any Henry.


----------



## br6ppc

Where's the Brownings??? Here's is my BLR-81 358 Win.







Since I bought it in 2010, it has been my primary hunting rifle. It may be a little overkill for deer in Georgia, but it sure does the job very well with 225gr partitions. One day, I would like to try it out on an Elk.

Oh, by the way, here's the obligatory Marlin. 1895G with Leupold 2.75X scout scope


----------



## wareagle5.0

Ok heres my late 70s 336 in 35Rem. Xs scout mount, Wid West trigger, Bear proof ejector, Leupold 2.5x scout scope and homemade buttstock cuff. My son hunt with this one and has take acouple of good uns.


----------



## lastofthebreed

*Bam Bam*



Bam Bam said:


> I love them Lever actions! Here's some pics of mine #1 Marlin 1894 44 mag #2 Marlin M3087S Longhorn Commeriative 30-30 win #3 Marlin 1870 M336 35 rem! It don't matter what brand/company(Marlin,Winchester,Henry,Rossi,Savage,Browning,Ruger,or Mosseberg,etc,etc,etc) Let us see them!!!



How's this?


----------



## Kimbolicious

I love Lever action rifles too! I'm thinking about getting my #1 Buddy Pal a Rossi 92 454 casull. I really like this one. I hope he does!


----------



## frankwright

My Dad bought me a used Winchester 94 in .32 Spl for my 16th birthday. I got to hunt with it a few times but never killed anything.
While I was in the marines my younger brother killed a monster buck with the rifle and my dad asked me to let him keep the gun and he would get me another.

I ended up with this 94 again in .32 Win Spl, it was made in 1938 and as you can tell from the picture, it still gets used. 
I have had it over 45 years and I guess my Grand Kids will use it one day if we are not using lasers to hunt with then.


----------



## Oldstick

Kimbolicious said:


> I love Lever action rifles too! I'm thinking about getting my #1 Buddy Pal a Rossi 92 454 casull. I really like this one. I hope he does!



Beautiful, can I be your buddy too?

That 94 of FrankWright's below it is very nice as well.


----------



## Gun Guru

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## Kimbolicious

Can't wait for my target practice with my Buddy Pal.


----------



## Bam Bam

Kimbolicious said:


> I love Lever action rifles too! I'm thinking about getting my #1 Buddy Pal a Rossi 92 454 casull. I really like this one. I hope he does!


 Hey I've posted that same pic of that 454 too! I'd love to have that rifle and a buddy pal like you! LOL!!!!


----------



## Echo

New Marlin 30-30 is rigged and range ready! Redfield Revolution 2x7x33 and a Browning Barbed Wire sling held on by a pair of Uncle Mike's tri-lock swivels. I'm really excited about getting back to my lever-action roots!


----------



## the_great_white




----------



## Kimbolicious

Everyone can always use another "Buddy Pal"


----------



## Bam Bam

Hey here's a Pic of my New Toy, a Rossi Rio Grande 45-70! My X-Mas Present from my Buddy Pal!!!!


----------



## br6ppc

Sweet. Rossi is building some nice rifles these days.


----------



## B Man

Been watching this thread for a bit.  Nothing I like more than slipping through a river swamp stalking with.  A lot of very nice rifles shared.

Just to keep things going here is my Three Amigos.   Ruger #1H Tropical 458wm, Marlin 336 35rem, and my favorite the little Ruger 44mag.


----------



## Kimbolicious

Bam Bam said:


> Hey here's a Pic of my New Toy, a Rossi Rio Grande 45-70! My X-Mas Present from my Buddy Pal!!!!


 Glad you like it!!!


----------



## 660griz

See avatar. GG in 45-70.


----------



## wareagle700

Marlin 336 Texan 30-30
Leupold VX-III 1.5-5X20




Marlin 336 Texan by wareagle700, on Flickr


----------



## reformed

Marlin 336, Henry Golden Boy .22 Octagon LL


----------



## jbemory

I have several but this is my latest and new favorite in 45/70.  I put a Leupold VXIII 2.5x8 in silver finish with silver Leupold mounts.  I be lovin me some lever guns!


----------



## 660griz

jbemory said:


> I have several but this is my latest and new favorite in 45/70.  I put a Leupold VXIII 2.5x8 in silver finish with silver Leupold mounts.  I be lovin me some lever guns!



You are going to cost me lots of money. 
I got to have a full lenght tube.


----------



## 7 point

ASH556 said:


> Grandpa's '94 in 30-30 Win.



I have one just like it.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Have not figured out how to post photos. My oldest was my Dad's Winchester 94 30-30 purchased in 1951. I have a Marlin 1894 in .44 Magnum, and a Puma Stainless steel Winchester Model 92 reproduction chambered in .480 Ruger. Favorite is Marlin's 1895 full size rifle with pistol grip, sports a leather sling handmade by an Uncle for Dad, chambered in .450 Marlin. Glad I'm not the only one who favors lever guns.


----------



## 7 point

If you want to post photos just go to quick reply then go advanced click on the attachment tab then the brows page should come up or if you want just email me the pic and I will post it for you pm me for my address.


----------



## Oldstick

lagrangedave said:


> I don't care what detractors say about these guns. There's just something primitive that goes off in my head when I raise one to my shoulder that feels right.



Detractors???  Unless they are deployed to combat, or they require 300 yard+ shots, any detractors obviously don't know what they are talking about..



Kudos to all above.  Beautiful rifles all.


----------



## jbemory

Michael F. Gray said:


> Have not figured out how to post photos. My oldest was my Dad's Winchester 94 30-30 purchased in 1951. I have a Marlin 1894 in .44 Magnum, and a Puma Stainless steel Winchester Model 92 reproduction chambered in .480 Ruger. Favorite is Marlin's 1895 full size rifle with pistol grip, sports a leather sling handmade by an Uncle for Dad, chambered in .450 Marlin. Glad I'm not the only one who favors lever guns.



I've got my dads Model 94 30-30.  He got it for Christmas in 1951 when he was 16 years old.  He killed his first deer with it in 1964 when I was 4.  It was a huge 10 point and I remember when he came home with it tied to the roof of our Buick station wagon.  I've been a deer hunter ever since.  I lost my dad to a heart attack in 1980.  I still shoot the 94 from time to time, but it's in way to good a condition to take into the woods.  Besides, I got my first rifle for Christmas in 1976 when I was 16.  A Marlin 336C with a gold trigger.  I've killed all my deer with it.  I lost my step-father in 2011 to a brain tumor.  My son ended up with his Marlin in 35 Rem.  Killed a real nice hog with it.  Now he's partial to lever guns too.


----------



## jbemory

660griz said:


> You are going to cost me lots of money.
> I got to have a full lenght tube.



I saved many years to buy that rifle.  Pinched many a penny to get it.  Took two extra years to come up with the money for the scope and mounts.  Worth every penny!!!  Every time I shoot it I get a big stupid grin on my face!


----------



## 660griz

jbemory said:


> I saved many years to buy that rifle.  Pinched many a penny to get it.  Took two extra years to come up with the money for the scope and mounts.  Worth every penny!!!  Every time I shoot it I get a big stupid grin on my face!



I know the feeling. I look forward to sighting mine in before gun season. After the shot and leaves are blown off the path and dropping from trees. Then, to shoot a deer and never have to worry about tracking.


----------



## rkwrichard

How about a brand new never fired 1978 Marlin Glenfield presentation gun with walnut stocks and deep blue finish. This gun is going to my grandson, he will be the first to shoot it. It was presented to his great grandfather for sales of Marlin rifles..


----------



## Oldstick

rkwrichard said:


> How about a brand new never fired 1978 Marlin Glenfield presentation gun with walnut stocks and deep blue finish. This gun is going to my grandson, he will be the first to shoot it. It was presented to his great grandfather for sales of Marlin rifles..



He will be one lucky great-grandson.  Beautiful rifle with family history to boot.


----------



## tcward

My '76 Marlin 336 in .35 rem with a Weaver 2x7 on top.


----------



## Bgreg

Winchester 9410


----------



## Big un

*My first gun and my newest one.*

The marlin 39B was my first gun and to this day is the best shooting 22 I have seen. The 1895M is the newest addition. That 450 marlin is a hoss.


----------



## lonewolf247

Bringing this thread back to the top.  Here's mine, not real pretty, but it shoots well. Picked it up used last year. Topped it with a Leupold Rifleman, with see thru mounts. Gonna let my elderly dad try it this season. He's an old diehard dog hunter.  He's never hunted with a scope, so thinking this 2-7x should be ok, and give him use of the iron sights, if he needs them.


----------



## tcarter86

my kinda thread here.

original marlin 1895G 45-70 converted from a walnut straight stock to a pistol grip with the pepper finish.

added a nikon prostaff 2x7x32 scope and got a handmade custom leather butt cuff engraved (courtesy of a9mm fan from Marlin Owners).


----------



## Bam Bam

Nice Marlin 45-70 you got there tcarter86!!!!!


----------



## tcarter86

Thank you sir..

I like the large loop look so I had to have it.

Looking forward to trying some of my 350 grn hornady handloads on some deer.


----------



## Bam Bam

I've got a Large Loop 45-70 too but I have a Rossi Rio Grande! I'm thinking about buying a Rossi large loop M92, I like to have it in 454 casull but I dont believe they offer the 454 with the large loop! I also got my mind on a Henry large loop 22, I had one in my hands today at Adventure Outdoors!


----------



## Marlin_444

My latest, a unmolested '71 444 24" Barrel - - The only thing planned is a Brass Saddle Ring - - It's a KILLER topped with a period correct Weaver 1.75-4.5x20 - - perfect!!!


----------



## Schafnet

https://www.flickr.com/photos/15049929@N06/15094309975/

1976 Marlin 336 30-30. This is an awesome pawn shop find for $300. I added a 3x9x40 Bushnell Dusk 2 Dawn and had Adventure Outdoors take the trigger from 8.5lbs down to 4.5lbs. 
Love this gun!


----------



## Powerline

*Here's mine*

Have not hunted with it yet , but plan to this year.


----------



## lonewolf247

A couple unscoped Winchesters. 
22 L/S/LR
44 Mag


----------



## Bam Bam

Finally got me a Rossi M92 454 Casull 16 inch stainless trapper/carbine! I bought it and 140 rds of ammo all for a good price from a fellow MarlinOwners Member!!!


----------



## 660griz

Bam Bam said:


> Finally got me a Rossi M92 454 Casull 16 inch stainless trapper/carbine! I bought it and 140 rds of ammo all for a good price from a fellow MarlinOwners Member!!!



That is AWESOME!


----------



## billy336

Here's my Savages, got a few Marlins and a 94 too.....


----------



## Bam Bam

billy336 said:


> Here's my Savages, got a few Marlins and a 94 too.....



Looks like to me you could use a few more Savages
NICE COLLECTION YOU GOT THERE!!!


----------



## model88_308

Lots of nice rifles here! I'm a big fan of lever guns and own several ranging from .22LR to .450 Marlin with a bunch in between. A couple of my favorite "shorties"
.444P, 1895M and 1895G


----------



## hayseed_theology

flynlow said:


> I have a question though for those who use scopes. Why do the majority of you guys not use see-thru rings? I really like having option of using irons if I needed and just curious why most here do not. When I got mine it didn't have see-thru either but I added them later. Thanks



It is generally considered a good idea to get the scope as close to the bore as possible.  It has a lot to do with the geometry involved in the sight plane and the trajectory of the bullet.  See-thru mounts place the scope very high above the bore.

On lever actions, the comb is normally the appropriate height for iron sights, which means that the comb is too low for a scope with tall rings.  That means that you can't get a good cheek weld and end up searching for the right place to position your head each time you shoulder the firearm.

Most folks have moved away from the see-thru mounts for those reasons, but if it works for you, go with it.


----------



## model88_308

flynlow said:


> Marlin 336 30/30 from late 70's early 80's with valringer scope.  Don't have pic but nuttin special other than sentimental value since I inherited from my pa-n-law but I love to shoot it. He had it all taped up in camo and as it turned out, it protected it all the years he hunted with it. When I stripped it down, it hardly had a scratch on it.
> 
> I have a question though for those who use scopes. Why do the majority of you guys not use see-thru rings? I really like having option of using irons if I needed and just curious why most here do not. When I got mine it didn't have see-thru either but I added them later. Thanks



If you'd care to post what the first 2 or 3 numbers of your Marlin's serial number is, I'll tell you the exact year it was made. I own several Marlins made from 1980-1985 and they are all nice, well finished rifles.


----------



## Bucky T

Here's mine.  Marlin 336 30-30  Mine was manufactured in 1970.  No letters.

Shot my first deer with this rifle. I just started hunting with it again after a long hiatus.  It's a fun gun to hunt with!   

My grandfather gave it to me.  And...  He doesn't hunt.  Never has.   He just liked to buy rifles every now and then back in the day.


----------



## Nicodemus

Couple more.


----------



## rosewood

billy336 said:


> Here's my Savages, got a few Marlins and a 94 too.....



Well, I was gonna post the 2 Marlins and Rossi I have, but now I fill inadequate.


----------



## billy336

Don't be, I'm spoiled. I do put them to work though


----------



## 660griz

45-70 gg


----------



## model88_308

flynlow said:


> Model88, First 3 numbers are 190. Here's a pic too. Thanks a bunch.



Nice looking rifle! Your rifle looks to be a 1981, made just prior to when they started making the 336 with the HBS (Hammer Block Safety)


----------



## model88_308

A couple more of my favorite lever guns; BLRs in .325WSM (top) and .450 Marlin.

And some fairly rare Marlins; two 336ERs and four Marlin .375s.

A Buck I killed in 2012 with one of the 336ERs 

A Buck I killed in 2013 with my .444S

A Buck I killed in 2014 with my .444P


----------



## Oldstick

Ya'll above have some very nice rifles, and that is an understatement compared to the 2 or 3 lever actions I own.

And BamBam, your avatar still rules the website.


----------



## mguthrie

Current Attachments (55.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (55.2 KB)


----------



## mguthrie

Current Attachments (39.5 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (39.5 KB)


----------



## mguthrie

Current Attachments (69.9 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (69.9 KB)


----------



## mguthrie

Current Attachments (81.0 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (81.0 KB)


----------



## mguthrie

This is a Winchester model 94. Serial # says it was made in 1906. Picked it up at an estate sale.


----------



## model88_308

That's one beautiful rifle right there!


----------



## Alan in GA

*Marlin 336 Texan 30/30*

The wood sold me.


----------



## SR Burton

Here are a couple.  A Marlin SBL in 45/70 and the new Henry 45 LC carbine.


----------



## Bam Bam

Sharp/Nice Levers Everbody! Keep'em Coming! Long Live the Lever Action Rifle!!!! "I Love Them"


----------



## Boar Hunter

*Marlin 336 .35 Remington*

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836878&stc=1&d=1432565101


----------



## Bam Bam

Boar Hunter said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836878&stc=1&d=1432565101



Whats in that Mason Jar?


----------



## Boar Hunter

Water, of course


----------



## Bam Bam

Boar Hunter said:


> Water, of course


Some "High Quaility H2o", Alright Then!


----------



## Bam Bam

Marlin 1895 45-70 is a Dinosaur Thumper/Stopper in the New Movie Jurassic World!


----------



## SC Hunter

Bam Bam said:


> Whats in that Mason Jar?



That picture is one of the best I have ever seen!! 

As for what's in that jar....3 fist fights and 1 loving spell.


----------



## Bam Bam

SC Hunter said:


> That picture is one of the best I have ever seen!!
> 
> As for what's in that jar....3 fist fights and 1 loving spell.:



:


----------



## 021

Here's one you don't see every day. A Savage 99 in 22-250.


----------



## mguthrie

That savage is just plain kool


----------



## 021

An 1894 Winchester (manufactured in 1902), Half round- half octagon barrel, half magazine, takedown with shotgun butt, in 30 WCF. It still goes to the field with me.


----------



## arrendale8105

*Joined the club*

Just got my first lever gun. Marlin 1895 guide gun in 45/70. Been wanting this caliber for a long time. Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## Oldstick

arrendale8105 said:


> Just got my first lever gun. Marlin 1895 guide gun in 45/70. Been wanting this caliber for a long time. Can't wait to put it to use!



Very Nice!  Now put that back in the box and save it for future generations to drool over at an estate sale in the year 2116.  You can buy a second one to shoot with.


----------



## 1895gunner

Well, time to enter mine into the game...

Ruger No. 1 tropical in 458 Win Mag




A Marlin 39AS




A Model 1895M 450 Marlin Guide Gun




Some 444P's, 1895G's, 1895GS & 1895M




A Marlin 410 Lever gun




A Model 1894P




A Model 336D




Another 1895M




Tired, be back another day

1895gunner


----------



## MCBUCK

Boar Hunter said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836878&stc=1&d=1432565101



Best. Gun. Pic. Ever.


----------



## sea trout

30 30 my parents bought in the 80's
Simply the best!!!!


----------



## Bam Bam

sea trout said:


> 30 30 my parents bought in the 80's
> Simply the best!!!!



Smoke'em If Gott'em!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA

*Recent find......*

Know what it is?....


----------



## MCBUCK

336sc...but the stock looks to be a bit different so I am not 100% sure


----------



## bilgerat

I don't own any guns, I swear


----------



## Alan in GA

*It is......*



MCBUCK said:


> 336sc...but the stock looks to be a bit different so I am not 100% sure


It's a 1960-1 Marlin 336A DL (deluxe) 35 Remington with 24" barrel. Have not had a chance to shoot yet, and will be swapping out rings for a lower set. Marlin contracted with Bishop for higher grade walnut on factory 'deluxe' models. A standard length barrel was also offered called an 'SC' version both 'DL' and standard walnut stocks.


----------



## pacecars

My slow to load single shot lever guns


----------



## Bam Bam

Bump Back to Page One because I'm might be Adding to my Lever Gun Herd Soon and I didn't want to have look for it, if and when I do! Bump " Because I Love'em"!!!


----------



## 021

A pair of very rare Savage 99's in 22-250 caliber.


----------



## biggdogg

021 said:


> A pair of very rare Savage 99's in 22-250 caliber.



Now you're just being mean...


----------



## model88_308

021 said:


> A pair of very rare Savage 99's in 22-250 caliber.



Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## 021

A 6.5 x 55 falling block.....it's a levergun, right?


----------



## Alan in GA

*a couple of bores.....*

...big bores that is:
Both are 1977 Marlins, an 1895 45/70 and a Marlin 444.


----------



## model88_308

A couple more; BLR in .358, Marlin .375, Marlin .444S and BLR in .450 Marlin


----------



## arrendale8105

Finally put a scope on my new 45-70.  Went with a Leupold VX-1 2-7X33.  Will shoot it tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## 021

A saddlering Texan 336-44 magnum, only made three years, '65-'67.


----------



## 021

An 1873 Winchester in 38-40, that will be 130 years old in 4 months. Still goes deer hunting.


----------



## Lead Poison

No picture; however, I have a nice old Marlin 444 that belonged to my dad who passed away several years ago. 

It is a great short-range deer rifle for sure!


----------



## Oldstick

021 said:


> An 1873 Winchester in 38-40, that will be 130 years old in 4 months. Still goes deer hunting.



Incredible !!!



Lead Poison said:


> No picture; however, I have a nice old Marlin 444 that belonged to my dad who passed away several years ago.
> 
> It is a great short-range deer rifle for sure!



And equally, if not more incredible due to the family ties...


----------



## drhunter1

All those rifles are outstanding! I love em.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

. This is my new to me Marlin 336 w a Skinner sight that I plan on killing one this year. Also I have this . . . I guess it counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ithaca Supersingle.


----------



## model88_308

Hit-n-Miss said:


> . This is my new to me Marlin 336 w a Skinner sight that I plan on killing one this year. Also I have this . . . I guess it counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ithaca Supersingle.




I've got one of those M66s too!! 12ga "Buck Special"


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

I learned to shoot with the 20 gauge Supersingle.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

021 said:


> An 1873 Winchester in 38-40, that will be 130 years old in 4 months. Still goes deer hunting.



I've got an old .38 WCF as well. All the ammo I'm aware of is the watered down cowboy action. There used to be a commercial load pushing 1775 fps but is no longer made. Do you know of a similar round or perhaps reload? I'd love to take mine out for deer.


----------



## 021

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I've got an old .38 WCF as well. All the ammo I'm aware of is the watered down cowboy action. There used to be a commercial load pushing 1775 fps but is no longer made. Do you know of a similar round or perhaps reload? I'd love to take mine out for deer.



Winchester still loads it, there was some at Adventure Outdoors last time I was there. It's what I shoot when I shoot it. It wasn't exactly pocket change.


----------



## 021

While I had it out today, I took a picture of this 1957 99F in .243.


----------



## lastofthebreed

As promised, here is a picture of my Model 71 and what happens when you shoot a hog with a 348.  Love hunting with my lever actions!


----------



## Nicodemus

Another one fell to the old rifle this week.


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> Another one fell to the old rifle this week.



Very nice !!!!


----------



## Bam Bam

Nicodemus said:


> Another one fell to the old rifle this week.



Congrats to Ya,Nice'un!


----------



## wolf3006

Congrats, Nicodemus


----------



## siberian1

Nice deer


----------



## Dutch

Marlin 444ss


----------



## model88_308

Gotta _LOVE_ a .444! I have 3, a .444S and two .444Ps.


----------



## pacecars

*Savage 99 F*

I just bought this Savage 99 F in .300 Savage from Kittery Trading Post in Maine. It should be here Wednesday!


----------



## model88_308

pacecars said:


> I just bought this Savage 99 F in .300 Savage from Kittery Trading Post in Maine. It should be here Wednesday!



Very nice find! I recently bought a M99C in .308 from a shop in Ct. If you've never been to the Kittery TP it's a pretty interesting place, although it's become a lot more commercialized since I was first there in about 1981.


----------



## pacecars

I have never been there but the gun dept knows me by name now! I have bought several guns from them. They are very conservative in their appraisals and every gun I have bought has been better than described.


----------



## pacecars

model88_308 said:


> Very nice find! I recently bought a M99C in .308 from a shop in Ct. If you've never been to the Kittery TP it's a pretty interesting place, although it's become a lot more commercialized since I was first there in about 1981.



That is a good looking gun. I would like to get a C and convert it to .260 Rem. it should be easier getting the clip to feed properly than fooling with the rotary magazine.


----------



## model88_308

pacecars said:


> I have never been there but the gun dept knows me by name now! I have bought several guns from them. They are very conservative in their appraisals and every gun I have bought has been better than described.



Many years ago I bought a set of O/U 12ga shotgun barrels that fit my Valmet M412 there In person at a great price. I also bought a NIB Browning BAR GRII from them in about 2000 or so online for a great price.

It's been a while since I combed their online gun room in my frequent searches tho, so I need to get it bookmarked again!

Congrats again on that great find!


----------



## Dustin Pate

I added a new lever to the stable on Friday. Been looking at the Henry .45-70 and had a deal come up that I couldn't turn down. A gentleman who has become almost an adoptive grandfather and myself both decided to pull the trigger on new ones. He added a new "Order of the Arrow Centenial" to go with a Big Boy he already had. 

The pic from Top to Bottom: Big Boy, Arrow Centenial, .45-70.


----------



## pacecars

Nicodemus said:


> Another one fell to the old rifle this week.




Nice deee and great rifle


----------



## one hogman

Nicodemus said:


> Another one fell to the old rifle this week.



Wow that's an OLD stud, Nic, I like them long tines, he's been around a while. Congrats, I got that same rifle in a 7mm rem mag, shooting 175 grain Cor Lokts, I have taken six deer with mine, all but one fell DRT in their tracks. I call it Thors Hammer


----------



## pacecars

With Leupold mounted and waiting on an 8 point to show up.


----------



## Bam Bam

Bump 11-7-19!!! Let's See Some More Lever Action Rifles!!!!!!


----------



## frankwright

Marlin 45-70


----------



## model88_308

11/9/19  Henry BB steel, 18.5" 45-70


----------



## pdsniper

here's my 1874 Shiloh sharps long range and my 1885 Winchester High wall both in 4570


----------



## model88_308

11/2017 Marlin .444P


----------

